# Another tractor buying question



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

So I know this is a popular topic that has been discussed many times, but I am trying to help my dad purchase his second tractor and would appreciate any input from the experience some of you may have.

To start we are not full time farmers, but have cattle/hay work we do on the weekends. We bale about 100 acres a year of all round bales. We currently have a 1982 JD 4240 that does all the work. The equipment we use is a Kuhn 9ft disk mower, Frontier 8 wheel rake, and a JD 535 round baler.

Ultimately what go us started looking for a new tractor, was that we want a front end loader to utilize to move/feed hay. I think we have settled that we want it to have, MFWD, Cab, and a FEL.

Through this process we started out looking for a smaller tractor (75-85hp) with a FEL that could cut and rake. We starting looking at the following models: 5525, 5083E, and the 5085E, but after looking at some of these they seemed small to my dad. So now we are contemplating purchasing a bigger tractor with a FEL that could ultimately replace the 4240 and perform all duties associated with baling. This got us looking at the range of models including the 5093E, 5100E, 5105E, 5095M, 5100M, and the 5105M. Obviously the "M" series tractors are far superior to the "E", so I am not debating that.

We recently went and talked to our dealer and he stated that we should be looking at the 6 series namely the 6115D. He said that the short wheel base of the 5 series would be really rough compared to the 4240.

So the question...Do you feel that we need to go to the 6 series or would a larger 5 series be able to handle our use? Our budget is around $40-$45K, and I'm not sure we can get a 6 series for under $50K. So does anyone have experience with the larger 5 series either "E" or "M"?

Thanks,


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

EBAG said:


> So I know this is a popular topic that has been discussed many times, but I am trying to help my dad purchase his second tractor and would appreciate any input from the experience some of you may have.
> 
> To start we are not full time farmers, but have cattle/hay work we do on the weekends. We bale about 100 acres a year of all round bales. We currently have a 1982 JD 4240 that does all the work. The equipment we use is a Kuhn 9ft disk mower, Frontier 8 wheel rake, and a JD 535 round baler.
> 
> ...


The larger 5 series will do everything that you stated that you intend to do.....the shorter wheelbase will be felt at higher speeds....but not baling and loading. The 6 series is a fine series, but it is more expensive. The salespeople will naturally want to sell you a larger series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

From all the other discussions I've been reading, go with the M forget the E. E is the economy model


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Vol said:


> The larger 5 series will do everything that you stated that you intend to do.....the shorter wheelbase will be felt at higher speeds....but not baling and loading. The 6 series is a fine series, but it is more expensive. The salespeople will naturally want to sell you a larger series.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What Vol says is true....the large 5 series will handle baling and loading but the 6 series is a much better tractor. My salesman talked me down from a 6 series a few years ago to a 5093E Limited. I just moved up from a 5093E Limited to a 6015D an few months ago and I am glad I did.

I never had an issue with my 5093E Limited and I was pulling a 468 silage special baler. It did ride rough at higher speeds and was a little short on power at times but at times it was over loaded also.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

thendrix said:


> From all the other discussions I've been reading, go with the M forget the E. E is the economy model


That M stands for money so you better have some extra to take one home.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

The JD dealer says the E is for Economy and the M is for Mo Better....I think that equates to $$$


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Your dealer is right about the "ride". The longer 6 will be smoother rolling down the road and less bouncy in the field hauling and loading rounds.
If I recall, the earlier D's had a 9 speed reverser and some complaints about finding the right "mix" for speed/power while baling and field work.
The 100hp and up 5M's are a schooch longer wheelbase than the lesser Hp models.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rajela said:


> That M stands for money so you better have some extra to take one home.


The M might stand for money, but the R stands for RICH! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The shorter wheelbase does has its advantages though....like loader use and mowing smaller fields.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't buy PAINT pick the HP you want and compare $$$$/HP, I have a 95HP tractor with self leveling loader and FWA with 720 hours 16 speed power-shift and reveser for 45K. That is 1/2 the price of anything green and yellow


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beav said:


> Don't buy PAINT pick the HP you want and compare $$$$/HP, I have a 95HP tractor with self leveling loader and FWA with 720 hours 16 speed power-shift and reveser for 45K. That is 1/2 the price of anything green and yellow


I have a 95 HP Green and Yellow tractor with 16 speed, partial power shift, FWA, self-leveling loader, Deluxe Cab, 560 hours that I paid $48K for.....M Series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Beav said:


> Don't buy PAINT pick the HP you want and compare $$$$/HP, I have a 95HP tractor with self leveling loader and FWA with 720 hours 16 speed power-shift and reveser for 45K. That is 1/2 the price of anything green and yellow


I like to compare tractor to tractor and leave the $$$ out of it.

I just traded in a 93HP green with FEL & 800hrs for $38,000.00 and I am sure they sold it for around $45,000.00.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

EBAG-in the for what it is worth column-

my tractors are green, tried other colors in the sale lot and ran back to green and I like the dealer support. Now that paint color is out of the way,

I have had both a 6100D and have a 5075 M and 6115M series and have driven a 5 m series in the 100 hp category. Love my M's trans power and weight. wish my 6115m was 2 wh drive for hay but you can't find them anywhere. My d was 2wd. only got rid of it because I hated the 9 spd tranny for hay, and love the partial powershift in the 6M. I have interim T4 and when that thing kicks in it is hot so if you can get like a 6105M in T3 go for it. I run my buddy's 5095M 4wd, but doing raking and tedding it a bear, that short wheel base with 4wd will rattle you like being in a clothes dryer for an hour.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

You deere guys kill me.Was that a 4020 or 3020


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

> You deere guys kill me.Was that a 4020 or 3020


If your talking to me it was a 5093E Limited......I priced the Blue tractors before trading off the old and the price for a comparable Blue was the same as a Green....Blue dealer is 45 miles away..Green is 28 miles.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

rajela said:


> If your talking to me it was a 5093E Limited......I priced the Blue tractors before trading off the old and the price for a comparable Blue was the same as a Green....Blue dealer is 45 miles away..Green is 28 miles.


Deere must easier to deal with in Oklahoma then in IL


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I think service or the lack there of has more to do with personnel then with the color of the tractor. I freely admit I like to haggle and do so every chance I get, even do it at the big box store and I occasionally win lol. I needed a new printer last week and went to the local big box store and talked with the general manager a down right mean and ornery cuss. Wouldn't budge a centimeter, and was down right rude ticked me off royally lol. Went to the same brand store next town over talked to the general manager and walked away with a three hundred dollar printer for one hundred and twenty five dollars. Does it work out all the time nope but you'll never know unless you ask.... sorry from straying off topic.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

So EBAG what did you guys end up buying? Deciding on which tractor to buy can be a real headache, but fun. My decision came down to the Case IH 100C or the JD 5100M. I got the JD dealer down from $72K to $70K. Got the Case IH for $59. Both with FELs. There are differences in the two but IMO (as unprofessional as it is) not $11k difference. Send a pic if you've made a purchase.

Chaz


----------



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

Well here is where we are. We have decided to increase our budget to $50K-$55K, but are torn between the 5100M/5115M and the 6115D. We almost pulled the trigger on a nice 2012 5100M with 800hrs on it for $50K but decided to wait. I have a found a 2014 6115D with 150hrs on it for $55K as well.

I know I asked this before, but do you think the 5100M will be large enough to handle our JD 535 round baler baling 6ft bales. I am afraid it may be at the upper end of its capabilities given its hp/weight combination.

For the 6115D I am concerned that the 9 forward speeds may be limiting, but compared to the 8 speeds I have now on our 4240 I may not know what I am missing.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

IIRC - the 6000 series and the higher Hp 5000 tractors all share the 4.5 liter engine.

If you can live with the shorter wheelbase 5000 machine and the weight/ballasting challenge the lighter tractor has - IMO - the Hp is not gonna be a problem.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

EBAG- I got rid of my 6100D because of the trans. Hated that 9 speed for cutting and baling which were the two primary chores for the tractor. My 6115M has PRev and 16 spds with partial PS and I have no regrets in making the chg other than int t-4. Also like the additional wheelbase of the 6Ms vs the 5Ms


----------

